# Cycle Country Electric lift problem



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the older electric lift (power window motor) on my 03 grizzly 660 , Eagle 60" plow. The motor seems to be getting tired. It has stopped lifting the last 2 storms. I take it off check cable etc find nothing, put it back on. Then it ok for while. 
Anyone else experience this? Anyone have a spare?

Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Order another motor.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

10-4 
A new motor from Cycle Country list fro $99.49 with shipping and handling would be ~ $120.00 or so.
I just ordered the new 750 lb rated lift kit for $100.00 on E bay with free shipping. So for less than the cost of a motor i'll be upgrating to the new higher rated lift. 
My plow is a 60" and when the snow rolls over the plow and builds up on the plow frame it's probably overloading the small electric motor. Just realized it was only suposted to use on a 54" plow.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I installed the new motor last night. Works great much faster than the original small motor. It just plugged in to the original motor control cable, so easy fix. I'm thinking of installing the new control on my Gravely 20G for summer use. Thinking of mounting the lift motor on the back of the Gravely as a small winch for lifting or pulling.


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend using the electric motor for a winch. My experience with them hasn't been good as they are a piece of #^*&. They seem to wear out quickly. I would cut your loses on buy a winch.


----------

